# ETEC 50 Prop Suggestions



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

I bought a Boggy Creek Diablo 14 with an Etec 50 spinning a Viper 19P prop. Hole shot is a bit sluggish with 2 people and it only spins 5400 RPMs. I'd like to go with a 4 blade and am looking for suggestions as to where to start with both diameter and pitch.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I would go with a Rogue 4 blade 13 1/2 inch prop in 15 pitch for that boat. That should increase your holeshot a good bit and pick the RPM's up to around 6000-6100. I have a etec 60 and run the 17P rogue 4 blade and get around 5700 RPM and 34-38 MPH depending on load.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

I like that Rogue, but it is pretty spendy. Solas makes one similar for about $150 less.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Check ebay as well. I have seen them there for under 300.00 new


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I bought a Boggy Creek Diablo 14 with an Etec 50 spinning a Viper 19P prop.  Hole shot is a bit sluggish with 2 people and it only spins 5400 RPMs.  I'd like to go with a 4 blade and am looking for suggestions as to where to start with both diameter and pitch.


Just have the prop cut down to a 17p, that boat does not need a 4 blade!

Or call Boggy Creek and tell them you want a 17p and see if they will trade it out for you. 

The 17 will give you another 350-400RPMS which will put you at 5750-5800, you will also see about a 30% improvement in your hole shot. 

Also shouldn't cost you no more than $100 bucks to have the pitch changed.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the pointers all!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

I use the Evinrude SST on my etec 40 and its worked really well for me. 13 7/8" 17 pitch. Also cheaper than other ss props


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

I agree. That light boat with no jackplate doesn't need a 4-blade. Drop that prop off at Baggys on the east side of Houma and have him drop it to a 17" pitch.


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

Paul,
I have an Etec 50 with a PowerTech RXB 4-blade 15 pitch pushing a 17.8 Beavertail B2. It's great. Like the others said, you may not need a 4-blade.

You're welcome to try it out on yours if you want to head over to the lake or something. I'm here in New Orleans.

I wouldn't mind seeing what your 19 would do on mine just for the heck of it. I doubt I'd go any more than a 16 pitch 4-blade on my boat.


----------



## Paul_Barnard (Oct 28, 2011)

I bought a barely used Viper 17". It tops out at 31 MPH and 5600 RPMs. Holeshot was better with the 17. It porpoises with far less trim than the 19. I'm not overly impressed with either. I guess I'll stick with the 19 for light loads and the 17 for heavier loads.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Paul the Viper prop you got from Boggy creek was my prop I started with on my Genesis. I went to the Rogue 4 blade 13.25 x 15 pitch. Finally got to try it yesterday. It changed the boat no cavitation at all. I got a steady 31 mph. It handles great with just enough stern lift. Could not be happier.


----------

